# Multi-quote



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Are there instructions on how to use multi-quote, such as this poster did? (I assume this is multi-quote.)









Self Image/esteem


So, ladies, my husband and I used to have a great marriage, but not too long ago, our sex life wasn't good (my other posts have more info). Anyway, the current issue is that even though we are doing better now, I still can't seem to get my self esteem/image back to normal. I was so hurt and...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Just hit "Quote" on all the posts you want to quote. When done, reply to thread and hit the "Insert Quotes (# of quotes)" button. In this incarnation of the website it actually works well.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Quote*

When you see a post that you want to quote, click the reply button on that post. It will automatically add the quoted content to the content area where you can add your reply/comments following the code.








*How To Multi-Quote

Step 1*: Click the multi-quote icon at the bottom of each post that you want to quote.








*Step 2*: Scroll down to the text editor where you are going to write your post. Click "Insert Quotes".

*Step 3*: A small window will pop up for you to verify (or delete) quoted content that will be added to your post. Click "Quote messages".








*Final Step*: The quoted content will automatically be added to the text editor.








Add your comments and click to post your reply.

*Added Notes*: You can multi-quote from more than one discussion thread in the forum. You can also simply highlight the part of the text you want to quote. A small popup will allow you to choose the multi-quote option using just the selected content.





















FAQ







www.talkaboutmarriage.com





- Cricket


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

You can can also highlight text in a post, and it will give you the option to quote just that highlight. You can then highlight different spots in the same or other posts and add them all as individual quotes. If there were multiple things you wanted to respond to, you can use that to help break it out.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks, Cricket!


----------

